# دورة فى علم التبشير



## حبيب يسوع (6 أغسطس 2012)

اتمنى من ادارة المنتدى تنظيم دورة فى علم التبشير لان التبشير هو اسمى هده نسعى له واكبر شرف ان يكون الانسان مبشرا باسم يسوع المسيح
واقترح ان تكون الدورة خاصة وليست عامة بمعنى ان ترسل محاضرات هذه الدورة على البريد الخاص ولا تكون متاحة للجميع حتى لا يستفيد منها اعداء المسيحية
الرب يبارككم


----------



## PoNA ELLY (6 أغسطس 2012)

*في منظمات بتعمل كده*

*بس لو انت فعلا عايز تبشر اول خطوه لازم تعملها*

*الصلاه المستمره*
*و*
*القراءه الكثيره لكتاب الله*​


----------



## The Antiochian (9 أغسطس 2012)

*أنا لدي أسلوب للإقناع بصورة سهلة وبسيطة ومستعد للخدمة جداً .*
*لكن أسلوبي هو للمسلم العادي الإنساني الذي نقابله في الحياة وليس لمغسولي الدماغ المتحجرين أو للشبان الصيّع الذين لن يسمعوا كلمة لا من مسلم ولا من مسيحي .*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 أغسطس 2012)

اتمنى مساعدتى فى الالتحاق بهذه الدورة


----------

